# Today's flurries



## crimbfighter (Jan 14, 2018)

I used my snow flake rig today (Shoot through macro stand) on the flurries that were falling. It was a good temp, about 10 deg F, so it was cold enough but still tolerable. The stand made it much easier on my back and it made the setup very repeatable when taking the glass on and off or sliding it around to find a different flake. It generally only required very minor focus adjustments once it was set up.

All shot with the D500, 105mm f/2.8 macro @ f/22, extension tubes for 1.7x magnification, 1/80 sec, ISO 200

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 14, 2018)

crimbfighter said:


> I used my snow flake rig today (Shoot through macro stand) on the flurries that were falling. It was a good temp, about 10 deg F, so it was cold enough but still tolerable. The stand made it much easier on my back and it made the setup very repeatable when taking the glass on and off or sliding it around to find a different flake. It generally only required very minor focus adjustments once it was set up.
> 
> All shot with the D500, 105mm f/2.8 macro @ f/22, extension tubes for 1.7x magnification, 1/80 sec, ISO 200
> 
> ...


Great set!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 14, 2018)

A-mazing!


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 14, 2018)

These are good, that DYI setup you built is really working great


----------



## slat (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice set. The detail is great.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 14, 2018)

otherprof said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > I used my snow flake rig today (Shoot through macro stand) on the flurries that were falling. It was a good temp, about 10 deg F, so it was cold enough but still tolerable. The stand made it much easier on my back and it made the setup very repeatable when taking the glass on and off or sliding it around to find a different flake. It generally only required very minor focus adjustments once it was set up.
> ...


Thanks!



SquarePeg said:


> A-mazing!


Thank you!



smoke665 said:


> These are good, that DYI setup you built is really working great


It definitely is, thanks!



slat said:


> Nice set. The detail is great.


Thanks!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice.  The magnification surprised me so thanks for posting that along with the images.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 17, 2018)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice.  The magnification surprised me so thanks for posting that along with the images.


Thanks! What surprised you about the magnification level? Was it that I was able to get this level of detail at only 1.7x?


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jan 24, 2018)

crimbfighter said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.  The magnification surprised me so thanks for posting that along with the images.
> ...



Well, my rig is normally pretty close to 2X (depending on the subject, distance from it, etc) and I never thought I would be able to capture a snow flake.  It made me consider that I might want to try that some time.


----------



## Tallgrass1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Beautiful!!


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 1, 2018)

Steven Dillon said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Steven Dillon said:
> ...


I think you'd enjoy it! Some of these were heavy crops, but many of them were maybe 30% crops. It all depends on the size of the flake. Some of them were close to 3/16" in size making them easy to photograph.



Tallgrass1 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 1, 2018)

Great set.

Why doesn't snow looks so beautiful when on my shovel?


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 2, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.
> 
> Why doesn't snow looks so beautiful when on my shovel?


If it did, we'd never finish shoveling!


----------



## Cortian (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow! *Very* nice set! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 8, 2018)

Cortian said:


> Wow! *Very* nice set! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!


----------

